# La cucina



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

ma come passa dannatamente in fretta il tempo.
Come i visi, i nomi, i fatti si ricoprono rapidamente di un velo di polvere, 
come diventano lontani nel tempo, come perdono velocemente dei significati che io avevo dato loro.
Le cose alle quali aspiravo, in parte raggiunte, in tanta parte no.
Certi sogni, che adesso mi sembrano stupidi e assurdi.
Con il tempo la speranza, la fantasia, l'entusiasmo hanno lasciato in me spazio al cinismo.
Lo vedo in certe piccole cose.
La mia cucina ad esempio.
Avevo una vecchia cucina, che era stata bella ma era davvero vecchia: il legno che portava i segni dell'uso mio 
e di chi l'aveva usata prima di me.
Quanta fatica ho fatto per tentare di rimetterla a nuovo.
Il legno è un materiale stupendo perchè è vivo, se lo curi rinasce.
Ma era una lotta, contro i cassetti che ogni tanto cedevano e le pecche che, nonostante gli sforzi, si vedevano.
Carta vetrata, trielina, olio, cera, pennelli, stracci... quante ore passate a curare quel legno.
Ogni piccolo miglioramento una soddisfazione, una vittoria.
Quella cucina era diventata una parte di me e io di lei.
Il rumore spaventoso che faceva quell'anta.
E il mobile comprato dopo, che non era proprio un pugno nell'occhio ma... era un mobile comprato dopo e si vedeva.
E le tende, che avevo cucito io.
E il colore dei muri, che avevo scelto io.
Come quello delle porte.
Oddio le porte, che avevamo trasformato completamente.
Quanto tempo per cercare i vetri per sostituire quelli che c'erano, orrendi e quanto ho
cercato per trovare il colore che mi piacesse.
Ed il piano, con i segni della protezione attorno ai fornelli 
che avevamo messo quando i bimbi erano piccoli.
Ed il pavimento, con i segni di quella volta che si era rotta una bottiglia 
di non so cosa e tutte le volte che li lavavo mi dicevo ma che peccato, mannaggia...
Ed il tavolo, attorno al quale i miei figli hanno imparato a parlare, a mangiare, 
sul quale hanno imparato a scrivere.
Non amerò mai la cucina che ho ora come ho amato quella, 
come ho odiato quella, come ho litigato con quella.
Con quei pensili troppo piccoli(ecco perchè il mobile comprato dopo), 
con quel legno dalle mille fessure sul quale bastava scappasse una goccia e restava la macchia. 
Con quei cassetti che bisognava chiudere con tutte e due le mani.
Con la cappa troppo bassa contro la quale picchiavo sempre la testa.
Adesso la mia cucina è nuova, fatta su misura, pensili enormi, piano attrezzato, illuminato.
Certo, l'ho scelta. Ancora legno, a me il legno piace, io amo il legno e le sue venature.
I cassetti si chiudono con un colpetto, le ante non sbattono, si pulisce in un attimo, basta un panno umido.
Ma è solo una cucina.


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2015)

Bella descrizione del tuo tempo passato in cucina e l'amore che ne scaturisce nel vivere i ricordi passati, ma io come te con una storia (matrimonio ) che dura da diversi  molti anni e con qualche trasloco effettuato ,si è logorata e quindi come te l'ho cambiata e l'ho sostituita con quella montata da me dell'ikea.
Certo quella vecchia ci ha accompagnato per tutte le stesse vicende che hai detto, ma questa nuova è più grande , più capiente dotata di cassetti , il piano cottura, la lavastoviglie integrata e il forno ad altezza uomo, il piano facilmente pulibile e poi i cassetti e sportelli che non fanno rumore quando li accosti , sai io adesso li tiro tanto c'è il meccanismo che li accompagna.
In tutto questo però ho lasciato il tavolino che è grande e utilissimo perchè si allunga nei giorni di festa e poi non disdice con la nuova cucina.
L'altra ,per onor di cronaca ,lo riposta in un garage e l'ho rimontata e ora ci sono le cose inutilizzate che non si decide mai di dare via.
Chissà cosa ne faremo con il tempo


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2015)

È solo una cucina ...
è solo tutto è solo niente 
ma il tutto è il niente racchiudono 
anni ,vite ,emozioni ...


----------

